# SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS 07'



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FRI.SAT.SUN.
LETS TRY THIS AGAIN.......
WE NEED TO SEE MORE CRUZIN OUT THERE.
WE STARTED THIS BACK IN THE DAYS NOW LOOK @ IT? DEAD...!!!!!!!
I WISH IT WAS THE MID 80'S
WE WILL MEET UP LIKE ALWAYS ON THE EAST SIDE. SJ BLUE JEANS ON SAT. THE 8TH
AROUND 8ISH :biggrin: 


WE MOVED THE DATE DUE TO STREETLOW SHOW.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


What sucks is that there are a bunch of Scrapers, Donks, motorcycles, Hot Rods, Ricers all out there..... and not to forget the bangers... I think that's what keeps allot of the riders away......



Plus since people are used to it being the last weekend of August there might be allot of confusion...


TTT anywayz


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

DONT WORRY ABOUT IT WE MAKE THE DATES UP 
I RATHER SEE DONKS SCRAPERS BIKES ETC THEN NOTHING  
ITS NOT LOWRIDER BLVD NIGHTS ...ITS BLVD NIGHTS EVERYONE IS WELCOME.



THE PEOPLE THAT DONT HAVE CARS ALWAYS BITCH :uh:


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

its not just the other rides either like homies said all the lil bangers out tryin to gey hyphy n all that cause the police to trip on us but wat ever imma tell the club cuz we'll be down 4 watever


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Jul 27 2007, 05:25 PM~8408504
> *its not just the other rides either like homies said all the lil bangers out tryin to gey hyphy n all that cause the police to trip on us but wat ever imma tell the club cuz we'll be down 4 watever
> *


NOT TO BE RUDE...BUT IF YOUR FROM SAN JOSE YOU KNOW WHERE TO GO..AND STAY AWAY FROM THE GANGSTER.MOSTLY THEY WALK DOWN TOWN IN 10'S
THATS WHY MOST OF THE TIME WE ARE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF TOWN...WHERE THERE ARE NO COPS LESS TROUBLE.
MOST PEOPLE DONT GO DOWN TOWN CAUSE THEY ARE SCARED OF THE HOMIES..I DONT BLAME THEM IF YOUR A SQURE.  
I NEVER HAD A PROUBLEM GOING DOWNTOWN I TALK FOR MY CLUB ALSO ...AND OTHER RIDERS I GO WITH.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

every that is at our show on the 9th will be a block away from the strip... so the cruise should be good!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 27 2007, 06:00 PM~8408744
> *every that is at our show on the 9th will be a block away from the strip... so the cruise should be good!! :biggrin:
> *


THERE WE GO  OTHER GOOD REASON TO BE OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 27 2007, 04:01 PM~8408756
> *THERE WE GO  OTHER GOOD REASON TO BE OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


 yup.. are you guys coming through?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 27 2007, 02:38 PM~8406622
> *:thumbsup:
> What sucks is that there are a bunch of Scrapers, Donks, motorcycles, Hot Rods, Ricers all out there..... and not to forget the bangers... I think that's what keeps allot of the riders away......
> Plus since people are used to it being the last weekend of August there might be allot of confusion...
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 27 2007, 04:53 PM~8408701
> *NOT TO BE RUDE...BUT IF YOUR FROM SAN JOSE  YOU KNOW WHERE TO GO..AND STAY AWAY FROM THE GANGSTER.MOSTLY THEY WALK DOWN TOWN IN 10'S
> THATS WHY MOST OF THE TIME WE ARE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF TOWN...WHERE THERE ARE NO COPS LESS TROUBLE.
> MOST PEOPLE DONT GO DOWN TOWN CAUSE THEY ARE SCARED OF THE HOMIES..I DONT BLAME THEM IF YOUR A SQURE.
> ...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Jul 27 2007, 06:25 PM~8408504
> *its not just the other rides either like homies said all the lil bangers out tryin to gey hyphy n all that cause the police to trip on us but wat ever imma tell the club cuz we'll be down 4 watever
> *


NEVER HAD PROBLUMS DOWN TOWN WITH YOUR SO CALL GANGSTERS...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

.............


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 27 2007, 05:53 PM~8408701
> *NOT TO BE RUDE...BUT IF YOUR FROM SAN JOSE  YOU KNOW WHERE TO GO..AND STAY AWAY FROM THE GANGSTER.MOSTLY THEY WALK DOWN TOWN IN 10'S
> THATS WHY MOST OF THE TIME WE ARE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF TOWN...WHERE THERE ARE NO COPS LESS TROUBLE.
> MOST PEOPLE DONT GO DOWN TOWN CAUSE THEY ARE SCARED OF THE HOMIES..I DONT BLAME THEM IF YOUR A SQURE.
> ...


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Im from hunterspoint, I see scrapers "everyday" ,so gangsters or not, we love going down to san jo and escape from all that hyphy deal. plus the hyna's be exposing themselves now. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

so now its in sept?? think we'll get enough lows out there??? I'm up for what ever day weekend it falls, just got to get the word out.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

well the last weekends are taken up with car shows. its kinda hard to have a cruise night when all the cars are at the show...


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 27 2007, 11:29 AM~8406038
> *I WISH IT WAS THE MID 80'S
> *


you and me both homie...........................by the way, is san jose blue jeans still on story and white??

i'd luv to be out there for da cruise...hope i'm not workin


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Jul 29 2007, 04:40 AM~8417953
> *you and me both homie...........................by the way, is san jose blue jeans still on story and white??
> 
> i'd luv to be out there for da cruise...hope i'm not workin
> *


ya story and white..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

rollcall for sj bluejeans  
I COULD SPEAK FOR A FEW CLUBS THAT WILL MAKE IT  
SHARKSIDE
EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 08:27 AM~8418530
> *rollcall for sj bluejeans
> I COULD SPEAK FOR A FEW CLUBS THAT WILL MAKE IT
> SHARKSIDE
> ...


I FIXED IT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
LUXURIOUS *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 12:09 PM~8418702
> *SHARKSIDE
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
LUXURIOUS
PRESTIGE *


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 11:12 AM~8418957
> *UNIQUES*


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

*UNIQUES*
[/quote]
BLVD KINGS


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

*UNIQUES*
[/quote]
BLVD KINGSWILL BE OUT THERE BUSTING OUT THE BIVOS64; IF ALL GOES WELL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
LUXURIOUS
PRESTIGE
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS*


7 CLUBS IN A DAY...ITS GOING GOOD ALREADY


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 01:34 PM~8419665
> *SHARKSIDE
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> ...


*TTT FOR BLVD NIGHTS :biggrin: *


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

GoodFellas :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 10:27 AM~8418530
> *rollcall for sj bluejeans
> I COULD SPEAK FOR A FEW CLUBS THAT WILL MAKE IT
> SHARKSIDE
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

DUKES Santa Clara Co will be there


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 01:34 PM~8419665
> *SHARKSIDE
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> ...


I fixed it again :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
LUXURIOUS
PRESTIGE
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS
BAY AREA BOSSES
DUKES SANTA CLARA*


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

T T T


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

parliament is in at least 1 car .....i hope :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 27 2007, 11:54 AM~8406779
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT IT WE MAKE THE DATES UP
> I RATHER SEE DONKS SCRAPERS BIKES ETC THEN NOTHING
> ITS NOT LOWRIDER BLVD NIGHTS ...ITS BLVD NIGHTS EVERYONE IS WELCOME.
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
LUXURIOUS
PRESTIGE
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS
BAY AREA BOSSES
DUKES SANTA CLARA
GoodFellas
parliament*


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 31 2007, 12:32 PM~8437354
> *SHARKSIDE
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> ...


T T T FOR A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

yup after the show everyone can hit the strip!!


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 31 2007, 05:53 PM~8440381
> *yup after the show everyone can hit the strip!!
> 
> 
> ...


Those were my plans exactly.... :biggrin: 

See everyone at the show and on the strip.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn, i havent been out cruisin in san jose in a while! but i am down to roll and suport shark side :thumbsup: i will get some of my guys to roll out there too :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 1 2007, 01:56 AM~8443839
> *damn, i havent been out cruisin in san jose in a while! but i am down to roll and suport shark side :thumbsup:  i will get some of my guys to roll out there too :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMM IF MONEY IS RIGHT ILL BE THERE HAVEN'T CRUZED STORY AND KING SINCE THE MID 80'S GRAD FROM OVERFELT HIGH AND SON JOSE CITY COLLEGE


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

maybe we can get the winner from the Miss Big Daddys contest to hit the strip that night too


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 30 2007, 12:49 PM~8427161
> *SHARKSIDE
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Aug 1 2007, 01:25 PM~8447095
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DAMM IF MONEY IS RIGHT ILL BE THERE HAVEN'T CRUZED STORY AND KING SINCE THE MID 80'S GRAD FROM OVERFELT HIGH AND SON JOSE CITY COLLEGE
> *


YOUR WELCOME TO COME.....PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ON MEETING UP


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 30 2007, 12:49 PM~8427161
> *SHARKSIDE
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> ...


City Life / Bombs Inc.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 4 2007, 04:35 PM~8471413
> *
> *



NICE!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 4 2007, 04:00 PM~8471786
> *NICE!
> *


x2


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE OUT THERE...........[B]


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 2 2007, 07:06 AM~8454144
> *YOUR WELCOME TO COME.....PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS  ON MEETING UP
> *


that go for me too??????????????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
LUXURIOUS
PRESTIGE
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS
BAY AREA BOSSES
DUKES SANTA CLARA
ROLLERZ ONLY
City Life / Bombs Inc.
GoodFellas
parliament
*



TTT FOR THE REAL LOWRIDERS THATS DRIVE THERE SHIT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WUS UP EVERYBODY WILL BE THROWIN A FREE B.B.Q. AT HELLYER PARK AT THE COTTON WOOD SITE, EVERYONE IS WELCOME. ITS ON SEPT.8 THEN AFTER WORDS EVERYBODY CAN HIT THE STRIP. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 7 2007, 01:13 PM~8494151
> *SHARKSIDE
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> ...


thats how we dooooooooo


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 31 2007, 06:53 PM~8440381
> *yup after the show everyone can hit the strip!!
> 
> 
> ...


its goin to be a good weekend sssssssssshhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaarrrkeeeezzzzzzz


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 7 2007, 03:21 PM~8495942
> *WUS UP EVERYBODY WILL BE THROWIN A FREE B.B.Q. AT HELLYER PARK AT THE COTTON WOOD SITE, EVERYONE IS WELCOME. ITS ON SEPT.8 THEN AFTER WORDS EVERYBODY CAN HIT THE STRIP.  :biggrin:
> *



That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 8 2007, 09:37 AM~8502492
> *That's what I'm talking about.
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt
4
sj


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

Me and my homies are always down for a cruz


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 8 2007, 01:50 AM~8501256
> *its goin to be a good weekend sssssssssshhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaarrrkeeeezzzzzzz
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

location changed for the b.b.q. its goin to be ahillview on ocala off of capital expressway, any quesation just hit me up....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 7 2007, 12:13 PM~8494151
> *SHARKSIDE
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> ...



CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
LUXURIOUS
PRESTIGE
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS
BAY AREA BOSSES
DUKES SANTA CLARA
ROLLERZ ONLY
City Life / Bombs Inc.
GoodFellas
parliament
CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C *


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 14 2007, 12:36 PM~8551855
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


TTT


ARE THESE BEING PASSED OUT???


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Aug 14 2007, 07:00 PM~8554708
> *TTT
> ARE THESE BEING PASSED OUT???
> *


THEY WILL BE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 15 2007, 12:14 PM~8561139
> *THEY WILL BE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT 4 SJ :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so where does everyone want to meet up? and time?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Come and show your love for the homie SANTOS by coming by the car wash tomorrow afternoon. Please come help and support by either coming by to get your car washed or just sliding through to drop a donation no matter how large or small it may be!!!!

It will be located at the 7-11/gas station on the corner of WHITE RD. and MT. VISTA RD. from noon-8pm tomorrow!
E.S.R. FAMILIA


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 21 2007, 01:58 PM~8607795
> *Come and show your love for the homie SANTOS by coming by the car wash tomorrow afternoon. Please come help and support by either coming by to get your car washed or just sliding through to drop a donation no matter how large or small it may be!!!!
> 
> It will be located at the 7-11/gas station on the corner of WHITE RD. and MT. VISTA RD. from noon-8pm tomorrow!
> ...


sounds good i will be there


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 21 2007, 12:19 PM~8606125
> *so where does everyone want to meet up? and time?
> *


SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS LIKE ALWAYS :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

S.J BACK ON TOP :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

we past out about 1000 flyers yesterday...
will past out more sunday


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 27 2007, 02:33 PM~8652539
> *we past out about 1000 flyers yesterday...
> will past out more sunday
> *


 :0


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

hno: Cant wait


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

this weekend


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 3 2007, 04:50 PM~8704945
> *this weekend
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

IS EVERYONE STILL DOWN TO ROLL? :uh:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 5 2007, 01:44 PM~8722299
> *IS EVERYONE STILL DOWN TO ROLL? :uh:
> *


You know it :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

TTT for this weekend hopefully theres alot of rides out there


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

if its dead this will be the last year of blvd nights  
up to the ryders to keep it up  
so sat/sun? sj bluejeans......
me my self likes sunday afternoon more cause you can see the ryders in the day..up to you guys


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 6 2007, 10:55 AM~8730465
> *if its dead this will be the last year of blvd nights
> up to the ryders to keep it up
> so sat/sun? sj bluejeans......
> ...


damn that would suck if it was the last year, even though i dont have a lo lo i still like to see them stroll down the strrets nice and slow. I remember as a kid there would be cars out for days it looked like a parking lot out on the streets.


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

Just got the whip back from the shop. I'm down to go tonight!!! sunday afternoon sounds good to me too. How many flyer's you pass out on sunday SJ? wanna hear the feedback on my design. orale.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 6 2007, 01:10 PM~8730599
> *Just got the whip back from the shop. I'm down to go tonight!!! sunday afternoon sounds good to me too. How many flyer's you pass out on sunday SJ? wanna hear the feedback on my design. orale.
> *


  500


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 6 2007, 11:55 AM~8730465
> *if its dead this will be the last year of blvd nights
> up to the ryders to keep it up
> so sat/sun? sj bluejeans......
> ...


Yeah, I hope it's not dead like last couple of years. I like Friday and Saturday nights and Sunday afternoons. 

The car show was packed, hopefully the cruise will be too. 

I know I like going to shows, but I like taking a cruise now and then just as much. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 6 2007, 03:22 PM~8731792
> *Yeah, I hope it's not dead like last couple of years.  I like Friday and Saturday nights and Sunday afternoons.
> 
> The car show was packed, hopefully the cruise will be too.
> ...


  
im down for sunday after noon............... :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

what time does everybody meet friday??


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*saturday 8pm sj bluejeans/
sunday 12pm sj bluejeans*


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

last year blvd nights in SJ


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 6 2007, 03:51 PM~8732491
> *
> saturday 8pm sj bluejeans/
> sunday 12pm sj bluejeans
> *



SOME HOMEBOYS MIGHT WANNA ROLL OUT THERE FROM SACRA FRI-SAT NIGHTS, SO IS THIS STILL ON? AND WHERE @ IN S.J.? :dunno:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

see you guys out there sunday afternoon


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

so 8pm saterday....where sj blue jeans at? white road and story?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 7 2007, 06:41 AM~8737037
> *so 8pm saterday....where sj blue jeans at? white road and story?
> *


story amd white


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Sep 6 2007, 08:37 PM~8734207
> *SOME HOMEBOYS MIGHT WANNA ROLL OUT THERE FROM SACRA FRI-SAT NIGHTS, SO IS THIS STILL ON? AND WHERE @ IN S.J.? :dunno:
> *


still on fri any where you find santa clara st where they end up @
sat 8pm sj blue jeans on story and white


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

I will take a ride tonight too. Probably about 9 or so.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

ill be out there with my camera chillin and snappin pics


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 6 2007, 04:51 PM~8732491
> *
> saturday 8pm sj bluejeans/
> sunday 12pm sj bluejeans
> *


 T T T


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

im there tonight!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

cant wait fr this ive been waitin for this all year :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ill be there tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

fucken wack out there no lolos it was dead i hope saturday better


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 8 2007, 02:44 AM~8744281
> *fucken wack out there no lolos it was dead i hope saturday better
> *


will be out there tonight


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*8pm sj bluejeans * :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 8 2007, 12:44 AM~8744281
> *fucken wack out there no lolos it was dead i hope saturday better
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 8 2007, 07:53 AM~8745155
> *8pm sj bluejeans  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone take out there lolo?... i know sharkside and impalas was out... any one else... if not... well it is what you make of it. 


It should be popin tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Sep 8 2007, 12:49 PM~8746063
> *Anyone take out there lolo?... i know sharkside and impalas was out... any one else... if not... well it is what you make of it.
> It should be popin tonight. :biggrin:
> *


seen dukes also


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

we rolling out with UCE about 7pm


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will be rollin out there tonight.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 8 2007, 01:25 PM~8746231
> *we rolling out with UCE about 7pm
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 8 2007, 01:25 PM~8746233
> *we will be rollin out there tonight.
> *


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Hopefully me and Chivo will be out there after we fix the '4, don't really know what it is yet....motor mount or :dunno: ? :cheesy:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: gotta roll tonight!!!


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

see you in three hours. :wave:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 8 2007, 08:53 AM~8745155
> *8pm sj bluejeans  :biggrin:
> *


c u guys out there where havin a b day for one of our members.(strippers  )


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

stuck at work till 9 .... see you guys out there after that


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

see you guys out there tambien.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ILL BE OUT THERE IN MY PROJECT NOTHING BIG BUT ILL BE RIDIN


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

hopefully thers more rides out there tonight then last night


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

It was cool this year, haven't seen SJ Blue Jeans packed like that in a minute :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

PIXZ?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

PIXZ?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 27 2007, 01:29 PM~8406038
> *FRI.SAT.SUN.
> LETS TRY THIS AGAIN.......
> WE NEED TO SEE MORE CRUZIN OUT THERE.
> ...


1st off i had a good time last night...kicking it with homies, everyone chilling not all burned out like we always are when we see each other at a show, from setting up. 2nd off thanks SJDEUCE for putting the time, and money in flyers to get this cracking homie...last night san jose blue jeans was cracking with low lows... can't make it out today, but you all have fun!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmm i was going 2 stopped by after LOW CREATIONS N FRISCO'S FINEST but decided 2 go 2 monterey, maybe today


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

Shit was bad last night! aint seen santa clara street with that many low's in a while. see ya'll in an hour :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 9 2007, 08:52 AM~8750360
> *1st off i had a good time last night...kicking it with homies, everyone chilling not all burned out like we always are when we see each other at a show, from setting up. 2nd off thanks SJDEUCE for putting the time, and money in flyers to get this cracking homie...last night san jose blue jeans was cracking with low lows... can't make it out today, but you all have fun!
> *



:scrutinize: did you and coast one wait the 15 minutes after we left before you guys opened up the shop again to take the wagon to BLVD NIGHTS?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 9 2007, 01:44 PM~8751049
> *:scrutinize: did you and coast one wait the 15 minutes after we left before you guys opened up the shop again to take the wagon to BLVD NIGHTS?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wagon rides nice....gas hops good 2... :0


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 27 2007, 12:29 PM~8406038
> *FRI.SAT.SUN.
> LETS TRY THIS AGAIN.......
> WE NEED TO SEE MORE CRUZIN OUT THERE.
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

n e more pixs?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

who is going out there today? or should i say now?


----------



## SIX ONE RAG SS (Sep 8, 2007)

Hope theres a big turnout.... Big Ups to SJDeuce for puttin togeather...... I remember when blvd nights was hot back in the day.... then it died.... it seems you have resurected it and hopefully the clubs and everyone with low lows will unite and keep it alive as event we will look forward to here in San Jose every year to come...... If you werent ready with your whip this year put in overtime and bust it out next year ppl........... :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 9 2007, 11:54 AM~8751085
> *wagon rides nice....gas hops good 2... :0
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lilDuke.nocal (Jul 8, 2007)

it was a good night last night me and my home,s were out the take,n care of bizz big dick style the last of the greats keep it rollin tuff tuff a shot to DUKE's Northen california and the rest of the familya DUKE's -no-cal 
48* :worship:


----------



## lilDuke.nocal (Jul 8, 2007)

put pic's


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

last night was great. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Sep 9 2007, 11:11 PM~8754472
> *last night was great.  :thumbsup:
> *


 CADDY GETS UP NICE!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 9 2007, 11:44 AM~8751049
> *:scrutinize: did you and coast one wait the 15 minutes after we left before you guys opened up the shop again to take the wagon to BLVD NIGHTS?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 busted! :biggrin: 



> *Hope theres a big turnout.... Big Ups to SJDeuce for puttin togeather...... I remember when blvd nights was hot back in the day.... then it died.... it seems you have resurected it and hopefully the clubs and everyone with low lows will unite and keep it alive as event we will look forward to here in San Jose every year to come...... If you werent ready with your whip this year put in overtime and bust it out next year ppl...........
> *


  
it wasnt as packed as it was in 04. but it was good to see that many riders out there chillen and having a good time. sj deuce did a good job getting the word out in the short time givin and working around the shows. :thumbsup: and thanks to homie that designed the flyer and Animal House Productions for printing out the flyers. uffin:


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the shout COAST, and thanks to SJDEUCE for gettin' at me to throw out another flyer design. This was my second year designing the flyer for Blvd. Nights and it feels good to be apart of this tradition. Get at me for next year's flyer. im always down to keep the lowlow movement going. 

c/s


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i will post more tonight


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

GOOD TURN OUT....WE DID THIS FOR THE PEOPLE. DIPPIN BEEN DEAD LATELY...
WE WILL DO THIS FOR SURE NEXT YEAR THANKS FOR EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT :biggrin: ALSO THE PEPS THAT CAME FROM OUT OF TOWN  
HOPEFULLY WE CAN COME TOGETER MORE OFTEN .,,....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 10 2007, 11:58 AM~8758199
> *GOOD TURN OUT....WE DID THIS FOR THE PEOPLE. DIPPIN BEEN DEAD LATELY...
> WE WILL DO THIS FOR SURE NEXT YEAR THANKS FOR EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT :biggrin: ALSO THE PEPS THAT CAME FROM OUT OF TOWN
> HOPEFULLY WE CAN COME TOGETER MORE OFTEN .,,....
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics.! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 10 2007, 01:19 PM~8758819
> *Nice pics.! :thumbsup:
> *


SHOULD HAVE BROUGHT OUT THE BIG ASS F650


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Sep 10 2007, 06:57 AM~8756669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS RICH. THANKS! :thumbsup:

I'm glad there we're finally more than a handful of cars out there, I know we've been out here almost every weekend this summer, so it was nice to finally see all the rides :cheesy:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i went out on sunday with Prestige CC..not that many rides out but we seen a few clean ones...too bad we had to wait till the end of summer to go for a cruise


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

sup for september 15 independance day :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:
DUKES-SANTA CLARA COUNTY MOVIE NIGHT, SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 15TH - DRIVE IN


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2007, 02:51 PM~8759334
> *:biggrin:
> DUKES-SANTA CLARA COUNTY MOVIE NIGHT, SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 15TH - DRIVE IN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

Clean pics. Rich  :thumbsup: 
Sat. night was off the hook


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Sep 10 2007, 05:04 PM~8760694
> *Clean pics. Rich   :thumbsup:
> Sat. night was off the hook
> *


RIGHT ON MAN IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU ......


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=361985&st=0
LINK TO ALL THE PICS


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2007, 02:51 PM~8759334
> *:biggrin:
> DUKES-SANTA CLARA COUNTY MOVIE NIGHT, SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 15TH - DRIVE IN
> *


& CARNALES CUSTOMS BBQ @ COYOTE POINT IN SAN MATEO!!  DONT FORGET ABOUT US!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

is this shit crakn every weekend?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2007, 02:51 PM~8759334
> *:biggrin:
> DUKES-SANTA CLARA COUNTY MOVIE NIGHT, SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 15TH - DRIVE IN
> *



LETS TAKE A CRUISE DOWN TOWN AFTER THE MOVIE!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any more pics?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 14 2007, 12:40 PM~8791722
> *is this shit crakn every weekend?
> *


I WISH


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bad ass pics Rich .... good meeting you .... Everyone going to be out there this weekend?


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 14 2007, 03:12 PM~8792712
> *I WISH
> *




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

damn wish every weekend could be that packed wit lowlows


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2007, 01:51 PM~8759334
> *:biggrin:
> DUKES-SANTA CLARA COUNTY MOVIE NIGHT, SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 15TH - DRIVE IN
> *


link?


----------

